# 2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 27CB



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 27 w/ Coffin Box being pushed by twin Yamaha F200hp 4strokes and is sitting on a heavy duty McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with all of the standard features including the following optional options.

-	(2) Garmin 1242XSV Chartplotters
-	Garmin VHF Radio
-	Rear Bench Seat
-	(2) of the (3) livewells have the recirculating option
-	Side Entry Ladder
-	Kingfish Rod Holders
-	Titanium Gray Bottom w/Titanium Gray on the underside of the T-Top
-	Yamaha Reliance/GYT Series Props
-	DLX Trailer Package

Sharp looking Gamefish 27 rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! TRADES Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

